# Where are the ants? How to check other locales for drivers servicing the area with a fake GPS app.



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

We all know that the rider app can be used to determine what the competition is up to. The trouble is, Uber and Lyft only show ants in a very restricted area immediately surrounding your location. If you want to know how many ants are servicing a locale, say, 5 miles up the highway, you have to drive to that vicinity and then check the rider app.

I wanted to see if I could fake out GPS in order to check nearby areas, and sure enough, _there's an app for that_. The first android app I tried did the job splendidly; *Fake GPS*. You have to activate a developer option for the app to work, but then it's easy to use. You just start the app and drop your pin on the locale you want to check. Then start the rider app. Of course Uber only shows a maximum of 8 cars on the map, but the cheat still lets you get an idea how many cars are servicing the area.

I drive in California, so to test the app I dropped my pin in Philadelphia...










The Uber rider app thinks it's in Phili! I love it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They don’t show all the ants/cars...
In the airport , pax’s don’t know how many ants are camping in the staging area. Sometimes pax pays extra even if they have ants nearby.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️ and competition will now be the least of your worries. Moving on up to the number one spot on your list of worries ... is finding another job. That is considered fraud and will get you deactivated quicker than a false allegation of driving under the influence


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey, Daisey, Daisey. How many brandy and eggnog's have you had? I am taking about the rider app. The driver app won't go online if GPS is spoofed. ;>


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Sounds like a good way to screw up your location in the driver app. And what rider app shows 8 ants? Mine shows only four. Logically, the smaller that area on the map, the more ants operating in the entire area. Also the smaller 4-ant area typically means less rides.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Daisey, Daisey, Daisey. How many brandy and eggnog's have you had? I am taking about the rider app. The driver app won't go online if GPS is spoofed. ;>


Yes I understand but your driver account and your passenger account are linked. Your behavior and activity on your passenger account can get you banned on your drivers account. Ask me how I know . . . nevermind don't. Just trust me &#128521;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Daisey, Daisey, Daisey. How many brandy and eggnog's have you had? I am taking about the rider app. The driver app won't go online if GPS is spoofed. ;>


Seriously be careful, Uber looks for jailbroken phones and spoofing software. Even If you turn off the app to go online with your driver app and somehow it gets detected you're permanently done. Guy was on here last year claiming his spoof app was disabled and Uber picked it up and deactivated him.

Be careful, your playing with fire.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hell Lyft scans your phones for apps. they won't even let you go online if you have a GPS spoofing app on your phone. Whether you've used it or not while there app is active.



_Tron_ said:


> Daisey, Daisey, Daisey. How many brandy and eggnog's have you had? I am taking about the rider app. The driver app won't go online if GPS is spoofed. ;>


Wait did you say Brandy?? &#128517; yes please! But Eggnog? WTF is wrong with you? I don't trust anyone who drinks eggnog &#129326;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The Uber rider app does not accurately show ant's locations. It never did.

It is purely fake, or delayed from live real time, and is basically for marketing purposes to show the pax something.

And Seamus is 100% right on the money.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> We all know that the rider app can be used to determine what the competition is up to. The trouble is, Uber and Lyft only show ants in a very restricted area immediately surrounding your location. If you want to know how many ants are servicing a locale, say, 5 miles up the highway, you have to drive to that vicinity and then check the rider app.
> 
> I wanted to see if I could fake out GPS in order to check nearby areas, and sure enough, _there's an app for that_. The first android app I tried did the job splendidly; *Fake GPS*. You have to activate a developer option for the app to work, but then it's easy to use. You just start the app and drop your pin on the locale you want to check. Then start the rider app. Of course Uber only shows a maximum of 8 cars on the map, but the cheat still lets you get an idea how many cars are servicing the area.
> 
> ...


Have you tried requesting a ride from a different location? On both Uber and Lyft I can ask for a pickup in a different city and the destination can be whatever you want and you will be able to see the ants in that area. No need for a GPS spoof.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

this is just way too much work for way too little benefit.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Have you tried requesting a ride from a different location? On both Uber and Lyft I can ask for a pickup in a different city and the destination can be whatever you want and you will be able to see the ants in that area. No need for a GPS spoof.


Never tried it. Good to know!


----------



## lostinaustin (Dec 26, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Seriously be careful, Uber looks for jailbroken phones and spoofing software. Even If you turn off the app to go online with your driver app and somehow it gets detected you're permanently done. Guy was on here last year claiming his spoof app was disabled and Uber picked it up and deactivated him.
> 
> Be careful, your playing with fire.





lostinaustin said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I hope each of you had a Merry Christmas.
> First, I'll like to apologize if I'm making nonsense. What i'm About to ask will seem out of this word, crazy and it sill
> ...


I also feel my GPS on my iPhone just doesn't work.

#uberclient


----------

